# Application Enhancer et ses haxies...



## mad'doc (15 Juin 2004)

A ce sujet, sur la copie d'écran, qui peut me dire quel sont les softs qui permettent d'afficher la météo et la barre de taux d'occupation de le CPU, mémoire et swap ??


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet, sur la copie d'écran, qui peut me dire quel sont les softs qui permettent d'afficher la météo et la barre de taux d'occupation de le CPU, mémoire et swap ??


Ce sont des Haxies... 
C'est un "moteur" d'affichage (Application Enhancer) dans lequel tu installes des modules...


----------



## mad'doc (15 Juin 2004)

Merci pour les liens mais je dois être une burne en anglais: je ne trouve pas de module pour le temps


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Normal, ce ne sont pas toutes des haxies mais bien des Widgets de Konfabulator. C'est un soft qui te permets de programmer un peu ce que tu veux et le mettre très facilement sur ton bureau. Voilà


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les liens mais je dois être une burne en anglais: je ne trouve pas de module pour le temps


Faut faire des recherches sur le net ; par Google, par exemple, index "haxies"... 
Cela donne çà, et bien d'autres encore


----------



## mad'doc (16 Juin 2004)

Merci pour les liens, j'ai trouvé en partie ce que je cherchais


----------



## tyl2000 (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un big problème avec ShapeShifter depuis quelques temps (en fait depuis que le l'ai acheté,    ) ... Dès que j'applique le moindre thème, je n'ai plus accès aux boutons des boites de dialogues dans presque toutes mes applications (plus de "OK/Yes/Oui", plus de "Cancel/Annuler", plus de "No/Non") et c'est po vraiment pratique ...
Pire, j'ai le même problème en appliquant "Default Aqua Theme" ou en désinstallant ShapeShifter. Je ne peux retrouver ces damnés boutons qu'avec le theme "Aqua Restore for 10.3.x." de Max Rudberg. Me voila donc obligée d'utiliser exclusivement ce thème (qui n'en est pas un) et de conserver ShapeShifter ab-eternam dans mes Préférences Systèmes.

Après avoir envoyé un mail à Unsanity, ils m'ont conseillé de le mettre à jour ainsi que mon système: Pas de bol, j'étais déjà sous la version 2.0.1 et mon OS est X 10.3.8.

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment lui qui merdouille ou si j'ai un bug dans mon OS. Nous sommes 2 utilisateurs sur ce Mac (un G4) et le deuxième utilisateur a le même problème (alors que Shape n'était installé que pour un seul utilisateur). J'ai tout essayé : j'ai viré les préférences, utilisé OnyX, désintallé ShapeShifter et APE, ... Bref en plus d'avoir perdu mes boutons, j'en perds mon latin ...

Si un/une de vous a une p'tite idée pour me sortir de là, ça serais vraiment sympa !


----------

